# 9/11 arranged by Bush?



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello All - 

At the risk of starting something here, I have to ask a question - 

There seems to be another groundswell lately of theories and evidence that 9/11 was arranged by Bush. 

Why he would do this?

I know that this question may sound "naive" to some, but there seems to be a missing element from all of the discussions on the subject that I have heard so far - a credible motive. I ask this question with all sincerity.

I understand completely if no one wants to get started on this.

Thanks!

Patrick


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm not a particular fan of Pres. Bush; I didn't vote for him (you've never heard of the guys I voted for). But I find it amazing how he is portrayed as both a total buffoon and an evil mastermind, sometimes simultaneously and by the same people.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Maybe I just don't hang in the right circles to catch wind of this new 'groundswell of theories and evidence'.

If you want motive you only need visit some of the 'Bush is the devil' websites.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, you can't have it both ways.

And even if Cheney is the Evil Mastermind behind the scenes that's not saying much for the state of evil mastermindness in this lax, post-modernist world.

People who think Bush was behind 9/11 are in the same league as my beloved Lizard People conspiracy theorists, but without the eccentric charm.

But seriously, folks, I really believe that intense personal dislike of the President causes otherwise sensible people to take loony positions.

Case in point - my cousin Dwight, as mild-mannered a fellow as can be, actually said to me, "Well, the good the thing about this hurricane is that Bush is really taking it on the chin." (This was as bodies were floating around!)

The right went through the same thing during the Clinton years, and it made about as much sense.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I suppose the motive would be to generate support for foreign policy adventures. But it's going to take a lot more than a motive to make this plausible. This makes me nostalgic for "Clinton killed Vince Foster".


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think the president is stupid, just not nearly as intelligent as a president ought to be.

It is a ridiculous theory, however, because the damage it did to the economy is something anyone could have foreseen. If the administration had planned it, presumably to make the nation forget the Republicans stealing the election and unite behind him, that could have been accomplished by destroying part of a different major American city rather than the nation's most important financial district, where probably at lot of the people killed were not only Republicans, but Republicans with the income to make nice contributions to Republican candidates.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

9/11 was the result of many people failing their duty. When a military service suffers a rash of accidents there is a general 'stand down' while everyone from the ranks to the commandant reviews procedures and tries to pinpoint problems.Our government, what there is of it sans lobbyists, special interests, assorted criminals and career poseurs needs such a stand down. This is an asymetric war. We need to start thinking hard and fast out of the box and nail this nasty, but minor irritant on History's stage. There are even nastier forces out there.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> The right went through the same thing during the Clinton years, and it made about as much sense.


Remember the "Clinton killed Vince Foster!" theories.

I mean, c'mon. Crazy and partisan stuff.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was not a Clinton fan but I never stooped to believing the assassination talk or the idea that he initiated military exercises (was it a cruise missile strike in the Sudan, I think?)just to distract from his "indiscretions."

- If Bush wanted to fake a terrorist attack, why bother with the planes? Just wire the buildings, blow them up and fake the evidence pointing to the alleged culprits.
- Why wouldn't Bush plant evidence that the terrorists were Iraqis if he wanted to drum up support for an invasion of Iraq?

Patrick


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by patbrady2005_
> 
> There seems to be another groundswell lately of theories and evidence that 9/11 was arranged by Bush.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that Bush "arranged" 9/11 either, but really, you can't figure out what his alleged motive would be? I'll recommend that you watch the _Star Wars_ prequels and pay close attention to the Darth Siddious / Palpatine plot threads.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Even worse, I just got back from watching _V for Vendetta_.

It's all clear to me now.

Good flick, by the way, regardless of politics.

Patrick


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on. What nincompoop would try to steal a plot thread from such a crappy movie? One of the original three I could understand, but Episodes 1-3? Bah. 

CT

Fabricati diem, pvnc. (loose translation, To Serve and Protect) -- Sign above the door of the City Watch House, Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

PB,

This is nothing new - in the immediate days following 9-11 several prominent Arabs claimed that it was all part of an Israeli-CIA conspiracy and that Jews had been told to stay home from work that day. In France (imagine that!) there was a national bestseller about the evil American plot entitled L'Effroyable Imposture (The Horrifying Fraud) -

https://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/291236244X

But really what can we expect in a world where a German minister (in the previous government) compares Bush to Hitler and much of the world believes that the US poses a greater evil than North Korea, Iran, Zimbabwe, etc............

I am almost tempted to become a deconstructionist because when it is written that Bush is Hitler, the US is the greatest evil in the world and 9-11 was a joint Israeli-CIA plot then words truly don't mean anything.

Karl


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, for one, never believed that Clinton killed Vince Foster. However, if anyone believes that Vince Foster committed suicide in Fort Marcy Park, I have some great real estate in mid-Florida that I would like to sell you.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm no Bush fan, but this theory that he started 9/11 is ridiculous and just the cover Republicans need to show that Democrats should not be trusted. There is no possible motive for this.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I am also not a Bush fan and I would never suggest that he arrange 9/11. I would say that he capitalized on it though for his own agenda.

guit


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2003)

Utter lunacy. Which is why we just need to sit back, be quiet, and let them bury themselves with the tripe they dish out. Did anyone hear the tinfoil-hat brigade waxing eloquent last week? I think it was Charlie Sheen this time. 

I say, give 'em a little rope, and sit back, and laugh.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

What is it in human nature that makes people love these ridiculous theories? Maybe it's because they think that governments etc. hide the truth, and that world events are determined by the whims of power-crazed individuals. Now where would they get that idea from?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by pendennis_
> 
> I, for one, never believed that Clinton killed Vince Foster. However, if anyone believes that Vince Foster committed suicide in Fort Marcy Park, I have some great real estate in mid-Florida that I would like to sell you.


Agreed.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

No, but 9/11 arranged Bush.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

If you want to know why 911 was able to happen, read this on 911 and the Moussaoui trial:



> quote:How the FBI Let 9/11 Happen
> Never mind Moussaoui, the smoldering gun was right there all the time
> Jeff A. Taylor
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by patbrady2005_
> 
> Hello All -
> 
> ...


Hey look here.... Charlie Sheen is posting.

Mark


----------



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, bush could never have organized something so major. There are a few people behind him that are pulling the strings.

MPM
The Guide to Getting More Out of Life 
https://www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone remember the claim by conspiracy types that the government would one day be overtaken by FEMA? The line goes like this: buried deep within the law are procedures for FEMA taking over all basic functions to maintain order and life during times of severe devastation. Typically this spin would be accompanied by some deep rooted plan to create terrible destruction within the US. Thus, the powers that be in and behind FEMA could launch a takeover of the US.

Hopefully, Katrina put that one to rest. "Brownie, we believe it is now time to initiate the final phase." Could you see that play out. The Doomsday devices would be circling around the interstates on 18 wheelsers, unwittingly driven about back and forth like post Katrina ice convoys.

The 9/11 plots are equally pathetic.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by MarkY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um...i'm not quite sure how to take that. am i lunatic or a coke-fiend prostitution addict?

Patrick


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by patbrady2005_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume (and hope) neither. Your post reminded me of the rant that nutcase Charlie Sheen was spewing the other day. I saw a clip on TV. He too believes that Bush "arranged" the 9/11 disaster.

Mark


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2003)

Well, he is after all, an actor. So he MUST know more than us mere commoners.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

This website has some interesting views about the possible 'controlled demolition' of the World Trade Towers:

https://www.freedomfiles.org/war/awtc.htm

This particular animation supposedly highlights their contention that at least one of the towers was hit by a missile instead of an aeroplane.

My personal belief is that Godzilla found a way to become invisible, and breathed fire on the buildings.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> This particular animation supposedly highlights their contention that at least one of the towers was hit by a missile instead of an aeroplane.


Odd conclusion of theirs, because in the above clip you can actually see the plane approach and strike the tower from the left side.


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2003)

> quote:...highlights their contention that at least one of the towers was hit by a missile instead of an aeroplane.


 or perhaps that was a piece of - oh, I dunno, BRICK? WING? FILE CABINET? that came flying out the window after it was hit by a large aircraft?

Laughable, at best. Where's my tin foil hat, anyway? Charlie? Michael?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> ...I am almost tempted to become a deconstructionist because when it is written that Bush is Hitler, the US is the greatest evil in the world and 9-11 was a joint Israeli-CIA plot then words truly don't mean anything.
> 
> Karl


Not the newest of concepts. An oft-quoted truism from my college days a half-century ago was "words don't mean, people mean".

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

George Bush couldn't arrange a piss up in a brewery, never mind a coordinated attack like 9/11.

However, he has certainly taken advantage of 9/11 in the grossest possible fashion.

------------------


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GMAC,

At least he doesn't wear a skirt. Stick to kilts as the nuances of international relations continue to escape you.

Karl


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> [br


Not the newest of concepts. An oft-quoted truism from my college days a half-century ago was "words don't mean, people mean".

[/quote]

There's another one like that: "Guns don't kill, people kill". But words too can be dangerous when they are uttered carelessly.


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by I_Should_Be_Working_
> 
> Does anyone remember the claim by conspiracy types that the government would one day be overtaken by FEMA? The line goes like this: buried deep within the law are procedures for FEMA taking over all basic functions to maintain order and life during times of severe devastation....


Was this an instance of life imitating art, or vice-versa? I never figured out whether this originated in the X-Files, or whether the show simply ran with a popular conspiracy theory.



> quote:"Brownie, we believe it is now time to initiate the final phase."


This might be the line of the year (so far).

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> GMAC,
> 
> ...


No, I can't see him having the legs for it.



> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> Stick to kilts as the nuances of international relations continue to escape you.


Is that it? Really?

Somebody has a case of the Mondays I think...

------------------


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GMAC,

It was the Boomtown Rats, and not I, who don't like Mondays. It has become tiresome to hear your constant refrain "Bush is stupid, Bush is an idiot." What, pray tell, is your all encompassing vision for world affairs? We know you don't have any interest in removing dictators or non-proliferation issues. We know that you view Bush as a greater evil than Iran or North Korea. And we know that you don't view radical Islam as a threat to Western values. All we know is that you think Bush is stupid. And we know you like to cook risotto for your kids - is there anything more to the GMAC worldview than ignoring clear and present dangers, bashing Bush and introducing your children to fine dining? Tell us, inquiring minds want to know.

Karl


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

I nominate Karl89 and gmac for one of those goofy "teamwork retreats".

There would be a toss to determine who goes first on the "blind fall backwards while the other catches" challenge.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

That was pretty funny!

------------------


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Karl, I'm sorry you are tired of hearing that Bush is stupid. Unfortunately the blame for that lies not with me but those who chose to elect him.

As for him being evil, I rather think not. Misguided, yes, evil, no. I believe he has created the circumstances for Islamic terror to become an even greater threat to the world and radicalized many more young Muslims than Osama Bin Laden could ever have dreamed of.

As for removing dictators, I'm all for it. I just don't think the hamfisted way the US has gone about it in Iraq is the most effective way.

As for my worldview, it does extend beyond risotto and citicizing George Bush. However, those were the topics on which I posted and it would be awfully rude of me to start writing about proposed changes to the LBW rules or whether I need a new car on threads dedicated to food and George Bush.

Feel free to start a thread on any topic and, presuming I hold an opinion (usually a safe bet), I will be there.



------------------


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GMAC,

You think George Bush has created more terrorists than bin Laden but you are worried about hijacking a thread? How quaint.

Before George W. Bush came to office, radical Islamists were very busy:

1992 - Brutal civil war in Algeria, Islamist terror paralyses country
1993 - Iraq plotted to kill GHW Bush in Kuwait
1993 - WTC attacked for the first time
1993 - Jihadists kill US Army Rangers (who were under UN auspices) in Somalia. Somalia still making Ethopia look like Greenwich.
1995 - US interests attacked in Saudia Arabia
1996 - Taliban takes over Afghanistan and parties like its 999
1996 - US military barracks attacked at Khobar Towers in SA
1998 - Embassy bombings in Kenya and Tanzania
1998 - bin Laden declares war on the US and calls for a global Muslim state. Pork belly futures plummet.
1999 - Milennium Plot against LA and Raddison-SAS in Amman, Jordan foiled
2000 - After rejecting a peace which would have afforded them a state and over 90% of their demands the Palestinian Authority greenlights terror campaign against Israel
2000 - USS Cole attacked in Yemen
2001 - Taliban destroys ancient Buddhist statues in Afghanistan
2001 - 9-11 takes place and would have taken place had Gore been President.
2001-present - no terrorist attack has taken place in the US

So perhaps you are right, before George W. Bush, radical Islamists were peaceful, responsible global citizens who did not seek to murder innocent civilians, obtain nuclear weapons or impose theocracy on the world. If only we had AL Gore, the world would love us and bin Laden would be teaching Arabic Studies at Brandeis. The world was dangerous before Bush, it will be dangerous after Bush and until Islam reforms and the Arab world adopts more pluralism then radical Islam will pose a danger to the West. George Bush has attempted to address these issues. He may very well fail but failure would have been inevitable had we done nothing. 

Karl


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> GMAC,
> 
> You think George Bush has created more terrorists than bin Laden but you are worried about hijacking a thread? How quaint.


Quaint? How so?

As for your laundry list of dirty Islamic deeds, I never said that Georgie boy _invented _Islamic terrorism - but his blunderings in the Middle East will certainly ensure it is with us for at least another generation.

------------------


----------



## Preston (Aug 8, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by gmac_As for your laundry list of dirty Islamic deeds, I never said that Georgie boy _invented _Islamic terrorism - but his blunderings in the Middle East will certainly ensure it is with us for at least another generation.


 And if he'd ignored the situation, it would've just gone away on its own. Right.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Check out this site:


----------

